# Sticky  Local Biotopes topics.



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

(1) Local biotope tanks, where plants and fish from a specific region or a specific habitat are kept. 
(2) Hunting for suitable aquarium plants in local ditches, streams, rivers and ponds and trying to get them to grow in aquaria. Not all suitable species have been discovered yet. 
(3) Photographing aquatic plants in their natural habitat and discussing the ecology of natural habitats.


----------

